# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Per ty qe nuk me njohe kurre!

## White_Angel

Ty vetem  dua te te drejtohem ;vetem ty, per te paren here ne jeten time, do ti them te gjitha; ti do ta njohesh gjithe jeten time, ate jete qe ka qene vetem e jotja dhe te cilen ti se ke njohur kurre.Por ti do ta njohesh fshetesine e jetes time vetem kur te kem vdekur une , atehere kur ti nuk do te mund te me pergjigjesh, atehere kur te ngjethurit, qe ma ngrin trupin porsi akull , do te me marre me vete. Dhe po qe se nuk vdes , une do ta gris kete leter dhe do te vazhdoj te hesht edhe pastaj ,ashtu sic kam heshtur gjithe jeten time. Por ne qofte se kjo leter te bie ne dore , ti duhet ta dish se ajo qe ta ka shkruar eshte nje e vdekur qe rrefen tere jeten e saj, ate jete qe  ka qene e jotja qe nga ora e pare e deri tek ora e fundit e ndergjegjjes se vet. Mos ki frike nga fjalet e mija; nje e vdekur s'mund te te kerkoj asgje; s'mund te te kerkoj as dashuri , as edhe nje ngushellim. Gjeja e vetme qe te kerkoj eshte qe ti besosh te gjitha ato qe  do t'i zbuloj dhimbja ime qe struket tek ti. Besoi te gjitha qe po te them , njeriu nuk mund te genjej ne oret e vdekjes.
Dua te ta zbuloj gjithe jeten time , kete jete qe ka filluar me te vertet atehere  dhe vetem atehere kur te njoha..Perpara se te takoja , jeta ime ishte dicka e turbullt dhe e ngaterruar, ku kujtimi im nuk zhytej kurre , ishte si nje bodrum ku pluhuri dhe pelhurat e merimanges i mbulonin sendet dhe njerezit dhe i fshihnin ne syte e mi  dhe zemra ime kurre nuk i sjell nder mend......
Lejome o i dashuri ime te ti rrefej te gjitha , te gjitha qe nga fillimi. Merre mundimin , te lutem shume , dhe lexome qe nga kreu e deri ne fund dhe mos u lodh duke me lexuar per nje cerek ore , se une tere jeten time nuk u lodha se dashuruari ty.
Para se te hyje ti ne jeten time , fytyra jote ishte e  rrethuar prej nje fare aureole pasurie, mrekullie dhe misteri. Dhe nuk eshte nje gje e cuditcme , qe ne kete minuten e pare qe te pashe , ndjeva ate qe gjithe bota mund te ndjeje per ty me njefare habije kur te te njohe: gjenden ne veten tende dy njerez , nje djale i ri dhe i ndezur i dhene mbas lojes dhe aventurave , dhe po ne ate kohe , ne artin tend nje personalitet serioz, besnik i detyres , me nje kulture te gjere. Une ndjeva ashtu pa dashur ate qe gjithe bota mund te ndjej sapo te te njohe : qe ti ben dy jete te ndryshme, nje jete, faqaj e se ciles eshte kthyer krejt nga bota, kurse faqaj tjeter, e zhytur ne erresire , nuk eshte e njohur vecse prej teje......
Ti e kupton , tani o i dashuri im , se cfare mrekulie e cfare enigme terheqjeje ke qene per mua. Megjithe kembenguljen dhe kokefortesine e nje vajze , vetem per nje gje u mundova qe atehere te rrotullohesha rreth jetes dhe qenies tende!
 Por une e di edhe sot pikerisht , o i dashuri im , se ne cilen dite dhe ne cilen ore te dashurova me te vertet, dhe tu dhashe me tere zemren time dhe per tere jeten .........

----------


## White_Angel

........ Ti me pe me ate shikim te ngrohte dhe te embel qe me mbeshtoli krejt me njomesine e tij; ti me buzeqeshe me buzeqeshjen tende aq te bute .... E kuptova me vone se ate shikim te shkelqyeshem , ate shikim te magjishem , ate shikim qe te mbeshtjell dhe te zhvesh , ate shikim te nje seduktori te lindur ti ia fal cdo gruaje qe kalon prane teje. E kuptova qe atehere se ate shikim ti e leshon ashtu pa dashur , dhe s'mund te gjesh tek ai shikim as vullnetin me te vogel ,as dashurine me te vogel, por butesia jote per grate , e pandergjegjshme sic eshte i jep nje pamje te ngrohte dhe te embel atij shikimi , kur drejtohet nga ato. 
 Por une , nuk dyshova aspak nga kjo vije e karakterit tend , isha e zhytur ne nje lume zjarri. Mu duk sikur kjo butesi ishte vecse per mua, vetem nje sekonde e tille mjafton te beje nje vajze sic isha atehere , nje grua te vertet, dhe kjo grua ishte e jotja pergjithmone ....  Qe ate sekonde te dashurova. E di fare mire se shume ta kane then kete fjale, por besome mua, askush nuk te ka dashuruar aq teper ,sic te kam dashuruar une me tere zemren time e sic kam per te dashuruar gjithmone. Asgje ne kete bote , nuk i perngjet asaj dashurie te fshehte, te strukur ne hije, kjo dashuri eshte aq e interesuar , aq e perunjur, aq e vrejtshme dhe aq e zjarrte, saqe askurre s'mund ta ndjeje ajo dashuria tjeter , ajo dashuri e gatuar me nje deshire te perveluar.....
  Vetem femijet e vetem mund te ruajne per veten e tyre gjithe pasionin, te tjeret e shperndajne neper bisedime dhe kofidenca te ndryshme . Kam degjuar shume te flitet per dashurine  e kam gjetur neper libra dhe e dime qe dashuria eshte nje ligj i rendomte. E marrim si nje loje dhe nuk ia veme shume veshin, dhe behemi kryelarte ngaqe sillemi ashtu ,sic behet kryelarte nje djale i ri kur pi cigaren e pare. Por une nuk kisha njeri se kujt ti flisja , une s'kisha asnjeri qe te me jepta ca keshilla e te me mesonte si te sillesha, ndaj rrekellehesha ne fatin tim si ne nje gremine.
 Gjithe ndjenjat e mia , gjithcka qe me kalonte neper dej, vetem ty te enderronte , vetem ty te mirrte per nje shok te vertet. Shoqet e mija te shkolles , gjysme te djallezuara, i kisha  ndohte sepse ato luanin lehtazi me ate qe per mua ishte pasioni me i madh. Edhe keshtu ajo qe gjetiu ndahet e pjesetohet , formoi ne veten time nje bllok te forte , edhe e gjithe qenia ime e  perqendruar ne veten e saj dhe e perveluar nga nje zjarr i fshehte u kthye nga ty. Ti ishe per mua - si ta them? Cdo barazim mund te ishte i dobet - ti ishe pikerisht , gjithe bota ime , gjithe jeta ime. Asgje nuk me prekte mua, nqs kjo gje nuk te pershtatej ty, asgje nga qenia ime nuk kishte ndonje rendesi , ne qofte se kjo gje nuk te afrohej ty. Ti e ndryshove fund e krye gjithe menyren e jetes time.....
  I rregulova , i pastrova te gjitha rrobat e mia dhe u kujdesa shume per stoline time vetem qe te te terhiqja vemendjen ty , vetem e vetem te dukesha bukur ne syte e tu. Sa e paarsyeshme qe ishte kjo , sepse asnjehere , pothuajse kurre ti nuk me shikove!
 Dhe me gjithate , te te them te verteten ,une i kaloja ditet e mija duke te pritur e duke te pergjuar, i kaloja gjithe pasdreket duke te pergjuar , e nderur si nje tel violine dhe e dridhur si ajo kur prezenca jote e prekte. Gjithe mendjen e kisha te varur tek ty, rrija e te prisja pa u lodhur, isha kurdohere ne levizje e siper, por  ti s'mund te vije re asgje nga keto levizje , ashtu sic nuk i ve re as ato levizjet e zemrekut te ores tende, te cilat i numeron dhe i mat me durim ne hije minutat e jetes dhe i shoqeron capet e tu me nje rrahje te dobet te zemres, atehere kur shikimi yt i shpejte mezi e shikon vetem nje here midis miljona tik-takesh qe s'kane te pushuar. 

 Ah! Sa e sa marrezi kam bere une ne ate kohe ! .......................

----------


## Rebele

Te dashuroja sepse nuk te njihja...ishe thjesht nje fantome lundrimtare neper vegimet e thurura ne zyrat sekrete te trurit tim... me joshte arti yt; se si e shnderroje mengjesin e acarte te Shkrutit ne nje mbremje te ngrohte Gushti, ajrin e te ciles e thithja edhe une...e ashtu papritur buzet e mia u puthtisen me ato te tuat... me the se dashuria e zhgarravit artin tend; te urreva ne ate moment per vrasjen e endrrave te mia... u pendova...nuk e shkulja dot imazhin tend te virgjer nga koka, me shfaqeshe kudo...madje edhe piklat e veses dhe petalet e trendafilave bisedonin rreth teje...  u ula dhe me durim te shkruajta nje leter...lapsi u dergj i trullosur mbi germen e  fundit te faqes se dhjete...prita momentin me te duhur per te hapur porten e zemres qe ti te shikoje pertej fasades, por ti i kishe thene lamtumire jetes...ne ate cast kur doreza e egoizmit tim e mbylli deren...ah cudi se letra e pare qe shkrova iu dergua nje te vdekuri...

P.S. bukur White Angel, vazhdo po keshtu!

----------


## Endrrimtari

White Angel

Jane gjera te ndjeshme keto qe ke shkruar, te fshehesh nje ndjenje, ta mbash ne vete, te digjesh per ta shprehur dhe serish ta perpunosh ne vete eshte tmerri vet...Po shpresoj qe ti te mos jesh muze i nje ndjenje te tille sic eshte dashuria
Do me vinte keq dhe do ta ndjeja dhe une llahtarine per ty po, te mos e kisha lexuar LETRA E NJE TE PANJOHURE-nga STEFAN CVAJG

Pershendetje nga une, ENDRRIMTARI, per ty WHITE ANGEL 
engjelli sjell bardhesi nuk bart vuajtje, nga une kosovari i Kosoves

----------


## Xemlo

Meqe paske lexuar letren e nje te panjohure, me aq sa pashe nga enderrimtari se te them te drejten sja kam idene vete, nje arsye e ka pasur qe je lodhur ta shkruash ketu. Cfare te ka bere te vuash, cfare te ka bere te jesh lumturuar aq shume, cfare te ka bere te vuash perseri? Jam shume kurioz ta di se nuk e di po me duket se te njoh shume, se te ty shikoj pak veten time, shikoj ate kurajo qe une nuk kam pasur kurre, kur duhet te shfryhesha po edhe ate ndjenje perulesie ndaj dashurise, qe te ben te pranosh gjithshka vetem te mos shuash ate qe ke brenda.....

----------


## White_Angel

> White Angel
> 
> Jane gjera te ndjeshme keto qe ke shkruar, te fshehesh nje ndjenje, ta mbash ne vete, te digjesh per ta shprehur dhe serish ta perpunosh ne vete eshte tmerri vet...Po shpresoj qe ti te mos jesh muze i nje ndjenje te tille sic eshte dashuria
> Do me vinte keq dhe do ta ndjeja dhe une llahtarine per ty po, te mos e kisha lexuar LETRA E NJE TE PANJOHURE-nga STEFAN CVAJG
> 
> Pershendetje nga une, ENDRRIMTARI, per ty WHITE ANGEL 
> engjelli sjell bardhesi nuk bart vuajtje, nga une kosovari i Kosoves




MOS ,mos ndjej llahtari dhe keqardhje per mua. Se jam aq e zonja sa te dashuroj dhe te me dashurojne , jam aq e zonja sa ta ndjej dashurine dhe tia jap dashurine njeriut qe me ndjen dhe me jep dashuri.Nuk dashurohem mbas hijes qe ndjek nga pas, dashurohem me njeriun e vertet, me doren e ngohte qe me perkedhel floke e duar, dashurohem me dy buze te zjarrta qe kerkojne me ngulm ,me padurim te puthin buzet e mia, dashurohem me dy sy qe kerkojne syte e mi , te lexojne ne to se sa shume e dashuroj ate njeri. Vertet qe nje engjell i bardhe sjell bardhesi , por sjell dhe vuatje se ka nje zemer qe rreh , nje shpirt qe vuan e dy  sy qe pikojne lot . Por, Enderrimtari ahhhhhhhh , sa keq rri i mbyllur ne endrren e tij te ploget , pa mundur te nxjerri ne pah dashurine. Rri i ndrydhur ne  guacken e endrres se tij . Mos enderro por dashuro .


Nuk jam muze i ndjenjes me emrin Dashuri, ndoshta nje Enderrimtar mund te jete , se nje engjell ka krahe dhe fluturon  , gjen dashurine kerkon njeriun por enderrimtari vetem enderron ,enderon ,enderron pa pasur fuqi dhe force te dali nga guacke me Emrin ENDERR.





White_Angel

----------


## Endrrimtari

VHITE ANGEL,
Une nuk e kontestoj faktin qe ti dashuron dhe se je e zonja te dashurosh, por une u pergjigja vetem ne shkrimin tend dhe llahtarine nuk e ndjeva se une nuke  besova se ti je E PANJOHURA e CVAJGUT. Po te mendoja se je prototip i saj une jo vetem llahtari do ndjeja, por, edhe respekt per ty, edhe pse , them, se respekti nuk mungon per ty.  
Por, smund ta kuptoj se ka i nxore keto konkluzione per mua:

Por, Enderrimtari ahhhhhhhh , sa keq rri i mbyllur ne endrren e tij te ploget , pa mundur te nxjerri ne pah dashurine. Rri i ndrydhur ne  guacken e endrres se tij . 

enderrimtari vetem enderron ,enderon ,enderron pa pasur fuqi dhe force te dali nga guacke me Emrin ENDERR.

Kaq me sentimentalizem e kishe bere kete pershkrim per mua, sa me dhimbje, sa desh mu mbushen syte me lote   :kryqezohen:  

Ndoshta ska nevoje une te dale nga guaca ime, mund te kem dhe gjera te tjera me vlere vec endrrave sa nje vajze te hyje ne guacen time dhe te mos kete me qejfin te dale nga aty  




White_Angel[/QUOTE]

----------


## White_Angel

Ndoshta ska nevoje une te dale nga guaca ime, mund te kem dhe gjera te tjera me vlere vec endrrave sa nje vajze te hyje ne guacen time dhe te mos kete me qejfin te dale nga aty 

Ndoshta, nje vajze mund te hyje ne guacken tende Enderrimtar, sepse jam e sigurte se ne bote ka shume enderrimtar si juve, por e verteta e pakundershtueshme e kesaj jete dhe bote qe ne jetojme eshte se jeta nuk eshte endrra dhe perralla, por nje realitet, me shume i shemtuar se i bukur. Prandaj keshilla ime per ty dhe per zanen tuaj te enderrave eshte qe te: Zgjoheni.



White_Angel

----------


## White_Angel

............ ....... Sa e sa here ne mbremje , per cdo shkak qe gjeja , i zbrisaj shkallet deri ne rruge per te pare se ne cilen nga dhomat e tua kishte drite e per te ndjere keshtu edhe me mire prezencen tende , prezencen tende te pashikuar..........
  E di qe po te rrefej disa hove te cmendura te dashurise dhe disa marrezi foshnjerake...Duhej te kisha turp per te gjitha keto qe po te shkruaj , por jo nuk kam aspak turp , sepse askure ndonje here dashuria ime per ty  nuk ishte aq e kuluar dhe aq e zjarrte . Per shume ore me rradhe , per shume dite me rradhe , mund ti rrefeja keto vite te cilat ti i ke harruar me kohe, mund te te zbukoja keshtu te gjithe kalendarin e jetes time, por jo nuk dua te te merzis , nuk dua te te turbulloj. Dua vetem te tregoj thjeshte edhe njehere ngjarjen me te bukur te jetes time, dhe dua te lutem mos te tallesh me pakuptimin e saj , sepse per mua , kjo ngjarje ishte gjjithe jeta ime .............

   Me duhet te largohesha dhe e ndjeja fare mire dhe e kuptova se nuk do te me ish e mundur qe te jetoja jashte rrethit tend. Vetem ti ishe shpetimi im . Nuk e di se si me erdhi ky mendim dhe nese me te vertet e zonja te mendoja qartesisht ne ato ore te deshperuar.... por vendosa te te takoja. Nje fuqi magnetike me shtynte tek dera jote , kembet e ngrira dhe nyjet e dridherura. .. Jashte ne koridorin e akullt  e ngrire nga frika por megjithate , e shtyre nga nje force e paerfytyrueshme zjata doren tek zilja e portes tende. edhe sot me kendon ne veshet e mi zhurma e ziles , edhe sot e degjoj ate heshtje qe pasoi kete zhurme ndersa zemra ime kishte pushuar se rrahuri dhe gjaku im nuk qarkullonte ne dejet e ngrire kur pergjoja  nese do vije.
  "Por ti nuk erdhe. Asnjeri nuk erdhi. Dhe ashtu si e dehur , me tingellimin e ziles ne veshet e mi qe me oshetinte une hyra perseri ne dhomen time te zbrasur dhe te crregulluar, rashe e rraskapitur mbi nje mbulese udhetimi , e lodhur nga keto cape sikur te kisha ecur ore me rradhe mbi nje debore te trashe. Por megjithese isha e rraskapitur une kisha vendosur te te shikoja dhe te te flisja para se te shkulnin nga dhoma ime. Gjithe ate nate , gjithe ate nate te gjate dhe te ftohte une te prita. Ishte nje nate a akullt janari. Isha e lodhur dhe e keputur , kembet e duart , te gjitha me dhimbnin por kisha vendosur te te prisja. U shtriva ne derrasat e ftohta , dhe ndjenja ashtu e shtrire , me trupin e akullt  dhe te copetuar , e mbuluar vetem me rroben time te holle . Oh! C'dhimbje te madhe qe ndjeja ! I shtypja kembet me njera tjetren ngaqe me ishin thare , krahet e mi dridheshin dhe detyrohesha shuem here te ngrihesha e te levizja pak ngaqe betnte shuem ftohte ne ate erresire te tmerrshme. Por une te prisja , te prisja dhe te prisja si fatin tim. 
   "Dhe ja me se fundi cape qe ngjiteshin neper shkalle. Ate cast te ftohtit nuk ma ngriu trupin, nje zjarr i gjalle me perveloi . Ah! Ashtu e marre sic isha nuk e di se c'do te kisha bere atehere. E mbaja duke u dridhur dorezen e deres . Ti te ishe valle? 
  Po , po ti ishe , i dashuri im., por ti nuk ishe vetem. Degjova nje te qeshur te lehte , feshferimen e nje fustani dhe zerin e ulet qe te thoshte dicka. Ti sillje me vete edhe nje femer........ ....

----------


## Xemlo

White Angel

Se meritoj.....

----------


## White_Angel

> White Angel
> 
> Se meritoj.....




 e di qe se meriton askush nuk meriton vuajtje ne shpirt. Vuajtja sjell dhimbje dhe dhimbja sjell vdekjen . Vdekja sjell harresen e cila mbulohet me nje pelhure te trashe qe ndoshta diku ,diku mbase dikush do germoj ne  greminat e memories dhe do gjej nje emer, nje imazh ...........

----------


## Xemlo

> e di qe se meriton askush nuk meriton vuajtje ne shpirt. Vuajtja sjell dhimbje dhe dhimbja sjell vdekjen . Vdekja sjell harresen e cila mbulohet me nje pelhure te trashe qe ndoshta diku ,diku mbase dikush do germoj ne  greminat e memories dhe do gjej nje emer, nje imazh ...........


... do germoje ne greminat e memories dhe do gjeje nje emer, nje imazh....., pese shkronja....... SPITU

----------


## White_Angel

.............. Dhe ja tani kam mbetur vetem , fill e vetme perseri. Asgje nuk eshte me e tmerrshme se ajo kur mbetesh vetem midis njerezve. Nuk doja te jetoja e lumtur dhe e kenaqur larg teje dhe zhytesha e tera ne nje rruzullim te erresuar  te perbere nga vetmia dhe mjerimet e mija.
 Une isha ne zi dhe doja te isha ne zi. cdo gje qe me mungonte me gezonte edhe me shume ngaqe ti vete mungoje ne jeten time. me nje fjale nuk doja ta shpija mendjen gjetiu per te mos harruar pasionin tim. Rrija e ulur ne dhomen time , ore me rradhe , dite me rradhe s'beja gje tjeter vetem te mendoja ty, te mendoja pareshtur. I ringjallja gjithmone perseri ato qindra kujtime te vogla qe kisha prej teje, cdo takim , cdo pritje dhe i perserisja kurdohere keto episode te vogla , si ne teter. Dhe ngaqe i kam sjelle nder mend aq shume keto kujtime te vogla ajo pjese e jetes time ka ngelur perseri e gjalle ne menjden time , aq sa dhe sot akoma , cdo minute e atyre viteve ringjallet ne veten time po me ate nxehtesi dhe po me ate ngasherim sikur te ma kishte ngrire dje gjakun e shpirtit tim. 
 Vetem me ty rroja atehere. Bota e tere nuk ekzistonte vetem atehere kur kishte te bente me ty.  
  Po perse valle ti rrefej keto te gjitha keto , kete fantazi te terbuar qe shkrehej kundrejt vetes time , kete fanatizem tragjikisht te deshperuar. Perse tia rrefej nje njeriu qe s'ka dyshuar kurre dhe s'ka kuptuar kurre gje? .....
 Te dashuroja nje tjeter, ose te beja me te thjesht nje loje te thjeshte dashurie, kjo gje me me dukej dicka e pamundur.Vetem tundimi qe mund te kisha me dukej si nje krim. Pasioni qe kisha per ty mbeti sic kishte qene dhe me pare, transoformohej bashke me trupin tim , ndersa ndjenjat e mija zjoheshin, ai behej edhe me i perveluar , me i gjalle, me femeror.
Por ne veten time zinte e formohej nje vullnet i hekurt. Gjithe mendimet e mija , fuqite e mija i jepeshin vetem nje qellimi te vetem : Te kthehesha , te kthehesha prane teje.Doja te te takoja ,  te kerkoja kudo  doja te me njihje me se fundi mbas kaq vitesh. Mbas vitesh te cilave te kisha pritur ashtu e zhytur ne hije , doja te me cmoje ashtu sic me kishin cmuar dhe te tjere, doja te me dashuroje , te me dashuroje edhe ti njehere. ........ 

Dhe nje ze vinte nga fundi i shpirtit tim Kthehu..............

----------


## White_Angel

> ... do germoje ne greminat e memories dhe do gjeje nje emer, nje imazh....., pese shkronja....... SPITU





Pese shkronja te dashura per ty? A kane fuqi te ndryshojne largesine qe ju ka dhene Zoti ? A do munden valle te krijojne ate imazh qe ti deshiron ? Apo do ngelet thjesht nje iluzion , nje enderr si te tjerat?

----------


## Xemlo

> Pese shkronja te dashura per ty? A kane fuqi te ndryshojne largesine qe ju ka dhene Zoti ? A do munden valle te krijojne ate imazh qe ti deshiron ? Apo do ngelet thjesht nje iluzion , nje enderr si te tjerat?


Njeriu jeton me endrra dhe ecen perpara me fakte..... Shpeshhere ndodh qe endrrat dhe faktet te marin te njejten rruge, rrugen e dashurise..... Edhe pse endrra eshte enderr (nga vete emri do mbesi gjithmone e tille) do gjeje shembellimin e saj ne nje person.... Se kush eshte...ia leme kohes ta vendose

----------


## White_Angel

.............. Ah! me ne fund. A duhet te te them valle se ku shkova me pare ate nate te mjergulluar vjeshte? U sula drejt shtepise tende. Dritaret e tua ishin plot drite dhe zemra ime rrihte me nje fuqi te madhe. Ne ate cast te vetem ndjeva pak gjalleri , vetem atehere fillova te ringjallem , kur e ndjeva veten prane teje , - o endrra ime e perjetshme.  
 Shikoja atje lart, perhere atje lart, atje kishte drite, atje ishte shtepia jote, atje ishe ti, ti ishe gjithe rruzulli im. e kisha enderruar kete ore , me se fundi kishte ardhur dhe ishte e imja. Dhe gjithe ate nate , nje nate te embel e te gjate , une ndenja perpara dritareve te tua , derisa drita u shua. Atehere dhe vetem atehere u ngrita te shkoj per tu kthyer ne shtepi..........
 Kaloi nje kohe e gjate dhe ti nuk me pe kurre, ndonese une te pergjoja si do here ne rruge. Shume here te prita me kot me ore te tera.
 Dhe ja me ne fund , nje mbremje ti me vure re. Te pashe kur po vije dhe e perqendrova gjithe vullnetin tim qe te mos largohesh kete here nga rruga jote. Ti kalove fare prane meje dhe shikimi im ashtu padashje ndeshi shikimin tend dhe atehere , ohhhhh sa i hidhur qe kujtimi. Per du sekonda ky shikim e verboi krejt shikimin tim i cili as nuk mundej as nuk donte te clirohej nga pushteti i tij, -pastaj ti kalove. menyra qe me veshtroje me nje kureshtje te interesuar, une e kuptova qe ti nuk me kishe njohur. 
   Ti nuk me njohe, as atehere dha askurre, askurre ti nuk me ke njohur. Si mund ta pershkruaj , o i dashuri im deluzionin tim qe ndjeva ne ate sekonde. Ashtu per te paren here e pesova dhimbjen fatale nga qe s'me kishe njohur, ate dhimbje fatale qe me ndoqi tere jeten time dhe me te cilen po vdes. Dhe si te ta pershkruaj kete deluzion? Sepse e di  , i kisha  parashikuar sipas gjendjes shpirterire time, perspektivat me te deshperuara , si dhe ato me te gezuara. I kisha menduar te gjitha , ne castet e pesimizmit tim kisha perfytyruar se si do me deboje e do te me perbuzje . Te gjitha format e mundshme te pakenaqesise tende , te ftohtesise tende, i kisha perfytyrar nder vegime te pasionuara, por edhe ne ato oret me te zeza dhe me te deshperuara , ne ndergjegjjen me te thelle te zbrazetires time , nuk e kisha parashikuar , jo kurre kete gje , me te tmerrshmen e te gjithave , se ti nuk me kishe njohur. Nuk e kishe pare as edhe njehere qenien time , se jetoja dhe une ne kete bote. Por sot e kuptoj fare mire - ah , sa gjera qe me ke mesuar ti! Fytyra e nje gruaje eshte kurdohere ne syte e nje burri nje send qe ndryshon kohe e pa kohe, shume here nuk eshte vecse nje pasqyre ku reflektohet ose nje pasion , ose nje lodhje dhe ndryshon aq me lehtesi. Nje mashkull mund ta harroj fare lehte individualitetin e nje femre , sidomos kur mosha i alternon hijet dhe rrobat e reja e stolisin ndryshe. Ja se si e zoterojne shkencen e vertet te jetes. Por une nuk e di , se kuptoja atehere se si mund te me kishe harruar, nuk e di sepse ngaqe te kisha nate e dite ne mendje dhe kujtoja te pareshtur dhe pa mase , nje mendim vegimtar ishte formuar ne mendjen time : Me doje dhe ti doemos edhe ti me kujtoje shuem here dhe me prisje. Dhe si mund te jetoja une po te isha e sigurt atehere se s'isha asgje per ty, se asnje kujtim i imi nuk ta pershkonte lehtazi mendjen tende? Ky zgjim i hidhur perpara shikimit tend , i cili me tregonte qartazi se ti nuk me njihje akoma, se asnje fije kujtimi nuk e bashkonte jeten tende me time bashke.
  Qe per mua rrezimi i pare ne realitet, parandjenja e fatit tim te hidhur............

----------


## Xemlo

Perzotin yllo qef kam me e lexu kete romanin ketu se e ke postu ti, po sinqerisht sa shikoj nje gje aq te zeze me iken deshira, leqe humb fillin pastaj, se icik te huton ti icik te huton kjo pergamena ktu edhe iki per laraska une pastaj. Megjithate besoj se do jete shume e bukur edhe pse sdo ta lexoj. Te puth

----------


## White_Angel

........ Ti nuk me njohe, as mbas dy ditesh qe u takuam .Shikimi yt me mbeshtolli krejt me nje fare familjariteti, as edhe atehere ti nuk me njohe se isha une ajo qe te kishte dashuruar e te cilen ti e kishe zjuar ne jeten e zemres, por tjesht te ra nder mend se une isha ajo vajza te cilen ti e kishe takuar dy dite me pare, po ne ate vend. Ti me pe me njefare habie te perzemrt, nje buzeqeshje e lehte u pasqyrua rreth gojes tende. Edhe njehere ti kalove prane meje dhe  e ngadalesove ecjen tende. Zura te dridhesha, te dridhesha nga nje gezim i heshtur.....Po sikur te me thoje ndonje fjale? Une ndjeva ate cast se per te paren here ne jeten ekzistoja dhe per ty. Edhe une atehere ngadalesova hapin dhe te prita.Dhe pa u kthyer , ndjeva fare mire se ti ishe prane meje, e dija tani se per here te pare ne jeten time , ti do me flisje me ate zerin tend te dashur. Pritja me dukej sikur ishte nje paralize dhe kisha frike se mos detyrohesha te qendroja ngaqe zemra me rrihte me nje fuqi te papershkruar. Ti kishe ardhur fare prane meje. Ti me fole me ate menyren tende te bute dhe lodratare sikur te ishim miq te njohur dhe te ishim njohur prej kohesh. Ti me fole me nje lehtesi te aq te madhe , aq te cuditcme , sa s'munda te te pergjigjem. Ah! Ty s'te binte kurre nder mend se cila mund te isha une! Askurre ti se ke njohur jeten time.......
  .........Ne ecem se bashku ter udhes. U ngjitem drejt dhomes tende. Te me ndjesh , po te te them se ti nuk mund te kuptosh se c'ishte per mua ajo ngjitje shkallesh, me sa lumturi qe ma mbushte zemren e sa ma turbullonte. Edhe sot akoma nuk mund ta sjell nder mend po mu mbushur syte me lot. Por sot nuk kam me lot per te derdhur se syte e mi kane shteruar. Por vetem po te them se cdo gje qe shikoja e kishte gjurmen e pasionit tim, deshires time te ndezur qe shume kohe me pare. Porta, perpara se ciles te kam pritur njemije here, shkalla ku kam pergjuar nate e dite hapat e tua e kur te pashe per here te pare. e gjithe jeta ime ,gjithe pasioni im e kishin ne kete hapesire te vogel dhe te ngushte folene e tyre. Atje ishte gjithe jeta ime. Dhe ja tani njefare stuhie shperthente ne veten time, tani kur endrra ime po realizohej e kur bashke me ty, bashke me ty po hyja ne shtepine tende. Cdo gje e jetes time s'kishte qene gje tjeter vecse nje realitet i hidhur, une s'kisha pare vecse nje bote te erret dhe te perditcme, dhe ja tani ajo po hapej para syve te mi si nje vend i magjishem si mbreteria e Aladinit. Mos harro se syte e mi ishin ngulur me qindra here me rradhe dhe me nje dadhuri te zjarrte te kjo porte tek e cila po hyja me kembe te dridhura, dhe ti do te ndjesh , ti vetem do te ndjesh , sepse askurre , i dashuri im nuk do ta dish te verteten, se sa ore te jetes time perqendroheshin ne kete minute vendimtare....
  Gjithe ate nate ndenja me ty! Zjohesha naten e i hapja syte ne erresire e te ndjeja prane meje , u cudita sepse yjet nuk xixelonin mbi ballin tend kur qielli ishte fare prane meje. Jo! Idashuri im askurre s'jam penduar , askurre nga shkaku i kesaj ore. Edhe sot me kujtohet kur ti flije ashtu i qete, kur e shijoja afshin e frymes tende , kur e prekja trupin tend dhe mbeshtetesha mbas teje, atje ne hije kam qare nga gezimi.
 kontakti yt , me dukej sikur me kishte shenjteruar tere trupin tim. Dhe si mund tu jepesha te tjereve pervec teje, pervec teje qe ishe gjithe jeta ime? 
 Keshtu kaluam tri nete , vetem tri nete i dashuri im. ........
Nuk te padis aspak, jo nuk te padis i dashuri im. Ndjeme ne qofte se nganjehere , nje pike helmi rreshqet nga pena ime. E di fare mire se ne thellesine e zemres tende ti je i mire dhe doreleshuar , i jep perkrahjen tende cdo njeriu qe ta kerkon. Por shpirtemiresia jote eshte shumee cuditcme , u eshtee hapur te gjitheve, secili mund te marre dhe te mbush duart,  por duhet qe njeriu ta kerkoje e ta marre me pahir. Perkrahjen dhe ndihmen tende, ti ua jep te gjithe atyre qe te therresin , qe te luten , ate perkrahje dhe ate ndihme ti e ben nga dobesia dhe jo nga deshira jote. Me lejo te flas me zemer te hapur, dashuria jote nuk e rrethon ate njeri qe ka me teper nevoje. Edhe njerezve si ty edhe atyre me te mireve, eshte zor tu lutesh e tu kerkosh ndihme.....
  E zjata grushtin tim te shtrenguar drejt Zotit dhe e quajta Kriminel. Nje turbullire dhe nje konfuzion mbreteron ne veten time. Ndjehma kete denese, ndjehma i dashuri im..........

----------


## Brari

do i them mamas tende..ta dish..lol..

Wit angele.. fantastike kan qene keto vuajtjet e tua te dashurise.. dhe ti e ke qare me pershkrimin aq natyral e te sinqerte.. te ketyre fazave qe ke kaluar..
Nga nje dashuri e thelle platonike e deri tek ajo.. spo ja them.. i paske pasur ne kuptimin  me te bukur klasik..te Dashurise se vertete..

Dashuria eshte dhe e nje anshme.. pra qellon qe njera pale ne dashuri numron dhe guret e kalldremit nga kalon pala tjeter e tjetra ose tjetri te mos e caj as menderen..lol..

Pac dit te bukura..

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Eshte nje kenaqsi te lexosh postime e tua, por kjo teme by far mendoj qe eshte me e mira...e ke shkruar shume bukur...komplimente!

----------

